# what semi aggressive fish will fit in a 15 gallon tank?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i didnt know where to post this so i posted it here, but yeah, a 15 gallon tank, what can fit? i mean like barbs and stuff*c/p*


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

well there's the rule of one inch of fish per gallon but its not that great of a rule. Just make sure your tank is cycled. Tiger barbs are pretty cool but they tend to be fin nippers. They tend to leave the other fish alone though if they have enough of their own kind to pick on (like 5 or more). Theres also sharks but I don't know much about them and if they will fit in a 15 gallon?? just do your research before getting anything


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. There are very different varieties of barb's that you can combine mutualy and you can also add some species of loaches- the smaller ones. I think that yust with combining the barbs you can make really nice looking tank, while sharks are to big for that small tank.









This is one of barb's aquarium in our public aquarium Idrija


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

wow those are beautiful!! What are the ones that are grey with a red stripe through the middle called?? theres a few on the right side of the pic...


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Those are Barbus Odessa one of the most popular and colorful barbs.


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

I have Rosy Barbs with corydora pandas & they don't seem to bother each other.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Those barbs are actually very peacefull with any fish company that lives in water with same parameters, but haveing it with corys is not natural condition, anyway nothing is wrong with that but usualy I avoid combining that way.


----------



## lumpus (Jul 11, 2010)

get some tiger barbs or congos.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I would go with a puffer, nothing like hearing them chomp on Shrimp


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

jyy said:


> I would go with a puffer, nothing like hearing them chomp on Shrimp


agreed


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Bolivian rams


----------

